# NM Christmas Bowl and Curry, 17th December 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The time will soon upon be us when our annual Christmas Bowl is calling for a challenging early evening entertainment before homing in on one of the very best curry venues around.

The day: Saturday 17th December
The time: 17:00 h roll off at Macclesfield Ten-Pin Bowling Alley
The Curry: 20:00 h at Nobanno Lakeside Indian Restaurant, Congleton










Here are the links:

Macclesfield Ten-Pin Bowling Alley
http://www.superbowluk.co.uk/macclesfield/

Nobanno Lakeside Indian Restaurant:
http://www.eatanddrink.co.uk/restaurant ... gleton.asp

Nobanno is an absolute must for the curry lover! Not only is the food second to none, prepared only with the very freshest ingredients, Nobanno is also set in fabulous sourrondings directly on the shores of Astbury Lake. Nobanno is a far cry from the hustle and bustle at over-crowded curry houses and offers a real change with their many food awards still keeping a low profile calm atmosphere.

Of course we'll convoy from the bowling alley to Nobanno but just in case we should get split up in Congleton:
Follow signs for Newcastle (A34). Half a mile after the last round-abou,t at the cross roads, (opposite Padgbury Lane) turn left into what looks like a better footpath. Now worries, it's good for TTs! 8) 
Follow the road round to the right. The road to Nobanno forks off to the right with Nobanno situated slightly up-hill 

Please post below if you'd like to join me on our now famous Christmas night out 

*Bowling*
Dani
Peter&Simon
[Steve&Julie]
John
Sharon
Jonathan
Phil&Sue

*Curry*
Dani&Rainer
Peter&Simon
[Steve&Julie]
John
Simon&Sharon
Jonathan
Phil&Sue
Richard


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes please.

Bowling and curry for both of us.

It's in my diary.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A tentative yes from us until i know my workload.
Steve & Julie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in of course


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Bowling and curry for both of us.
> 
> It's in my diary.


Knowing you and Simon, you'll be practising every day now wiping the floor with us  :lol: :lol: 
Duly added to bowling and curry 



V6RUL said:


> A tentative yes from us until i know my workload.
> Steve & Julie


Great Steve and Julie. I'll add you tentatively then 8)



John-H said:


> Count me in of course


Counting ... counting ....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I've had news from Simon&Sharon that they'll be joining us


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Bowling and Curry for me please !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Bowling and Curry for me please !


Brilliant Jonathan [smiley=smash.gif]

Should this be the evening where you and Simon can finally catch up? It's been a long time coming :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I've now added your names, Phil and Sue. I'm looking forward to catching up soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK guys,

Please stand up to be counted:
I need firm commitment to the bowling and/or curry. So who's in it for definite?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I presume the bowling needs a deposit up front to secure the lanes so count me in for sure Dani for both the bowling and the curry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I presume the bowling needs a deposit up front to secure the lanes so count me in for sure Dani for both the bowling and the curry.


Yes you're right John. The lanes need to be paid for up front but didn't your personal trainer advise you abstain from the actual bowling this year? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I presume the bowling needs a deposit up front to secure the lanes so count me in for sure Dani for both the bowling and the curry.
> ...


For spinal balance I'm going to use two bowls, one in each hand, bowled simultaneously


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will you throw both down the gutters then :lol: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Will you throw both down the gutters then :lol: :wink:


I'm not that broad shouldered :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Still, my advice is for you NOT to engage in bowling at this point in time [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lanes and games booked and paid for for all of us. Roll along Christmas bowl  
Oh, and this year's package includes a free drink per person as well [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember remember, the 17th of December


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not forgotten as I'm looking forward to it. I've got your oil too :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah that's great [smiley=chef.gif] :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're setting off now.

See you there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I suppose I'd better leave off doing the bathroom soon and get clean in the temporary bathroom because I'm filthy [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> We're setting off now.
> 
> See you there.


I'll be setting off soon too 

Just printing off driving instructions to the curry place as it's pretty well hidden and it's easy to get split up in a town in the dark but I'm sure the smell of a good curry will lure us all in :roll:



John-H said:


> I suppose I'd better leave off doing the bathroom soon and get clean in the temporary bathroom because I'm filthy [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


Errr ... No filthy guys are allowed to bowl


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just home after (I think) a great night out. Thanks all for joining me for some good bowling and a mega yummy curry.

Happy Christmas to all [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you Dani for organising an excellent night out. Fun bowling and what can I say regarding the curry other than it was excellent - absurdly gorgeous - I enjoyed every mouthful and left a clean plate. Yum! What a pleasant relaxed atmosphere too. Great to see everyone and catch up with things. When's the next one?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> When's the next one?


16th December 2017


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks to you all for a great evening and also to Dani for organising it all for us.

Merry Christmas.


----------

